

Growth hacking lessons: Turning new users into loyal ones - papercruncher
http://blog.sidelinesapp.com/post/53324262965/growth-hacking-lessons-turning-new-users-into-loyal

======
johnjones
Really like the ask-to-reply feature, first saw it on Quibb though.

~~~
papercruncher
johnjones, we took inspiration from Quibb whose founder told us that the
feature has worked well for her. There's something inherently cool about
someone valuing your opinion so much that they ask you to come in and join
their conversation, especially if that conversation is about something you're
very passionate about, like your favorite sports team.

